# Vandalised or a practical joke?



## craven2354 (4 Oct 2012)

Hello 

My brother returned from work today without his bike when I asked him why he said that his,manager at work approx aged 35 had smeared brown grease all over his white handlebars on his 4 weeks old road bike which had made it un rideable so he had to make his own way back home

My brother is 16 and it really annoys me that his manager had made him have to make his own way home at 10pm at night because of this "practical joke" my brother doesn't want to take it any further as he doesn't want his life made hell at work because of his manager

And to top it all off this was at halfrauds -.-

Just wanted to know whether you think he has taken it to far?

I'm guessing these are his initiation pranks as he started only 2 months ago I just think he went to far


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Oct 2012)

I agree, that's taking a prank too far. I'd have a word with the manager's boss and nip it in the bud.

GC


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Oct 2012)

I like a laugh as much as anyone, but when it comes do damaging personal property, then that's just wanton vandalism.

I'd be demanding the damage is put right without delay, or a letter will be sent to Head Office.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Oct 2012)

That is unacceptable behaviour. certainly unfitting for someone in a management position.

Not only did it cost your brother in fares to get him home it will cost him more money to change the bar tape.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

What a bullying moron

Initiation ? This is 2012 FFS

It's vandalism


----------



## LosingFocus (4 Oct 2012)

I would be f***king furious. Thats not a joke, its criminal damage to, what I guessing, is an expensive bike. A prank is something that's funny, and if it involves property, leaves nothing permanent. This has done.


----------



## The Brewer (4 Oct 2012)

I had some initiation pranks on the building sites, but I took it and it settled down. I'd see how things went, its only handle bar tape.
I'd see my arse though on a four week old bike though


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Oct 2012)

Too far IMO

When I started work you'd get sent to the cellar for a long stand, or to the hardware store for tartan paint, or even to the heating plant for a bucket of steam. All harmless fun IMO 

No-one was ever in any danger and nobody was out of pocket by anything that went on.

The guy who did this is a douchebag and needs putting straight


----------



## jdtate101 (4 Oct 2012)

Get your bro' to smear grease all over the idiots windscreen, and state it's just a 'prank'. I'd bet even money he won't see the funny side of it. This has the ring of bullying to me, defiantly needs a word to HR about it.


----------



## Canrider (4 Oct 2012)

+1 to everything so far on the thread. (apart jdtat101's windscreen, but only 'cause it'll get your brother fired, despite the justice/karma of it)


----------



## germanicdogman (4 Oct 2012)

put the same grease on his car door handles see if the thinks it's as funny


----------



## Andy_R (4 Oct 2012)

jdtate101 said:


> Get your bro' to smear grease all over the idiots windscreen, and state it's just a 'prank'. I'd bet even money he won't see the funny side of it. This has the ring of bullying to me, defiantly needs a word to HR about it.


^wot 'e said, but don't escalate it......I would smear the same quality of brown grease on the undersides of all his car door handles (where it can't be seen). At least that could be cleaned off, and is not damaging anything, unlike the original "prank".


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2012)

Sounds like his manager is a right tosser, maybe he should take the handlebar tape off and use it to "wash" this guys car with and see what he thinks about that


----------



## Andy_R (4 Oct 2012)

germanicdogman said:


> put the same grease on his car door handles see if the thinks it's as funny


beat me to it!


----------



## Canrider (4 Oct 2012)

He's got to log that this happened in some way, even if it is a 'initiation joke', and especially if he thinks of giving back as good as he got. Otherwise who's going to lose out when the new guy smeared grease on Da Boss's precious motorcar?


----------



## Fnaar (4 Oct 2012)

I like the grease on the car handles idea, but Id be tempted to use dogsh!t. What an idiot that manager sounds.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2012)

I think if this guy tried this on the average cyclist off the street he would be picking his teeth up with broken arms.


----------



## NormanD (4 Oct 2012)

I'd be there the following morning taking pictures of the damage (because thats what it is), then I'll be saying to the manager, you either replace the tape for new or you'll find I'll be posting the images to the area manager, you might think it's a joke, I think it's an insult. 

Some of the guys I worked with thought it would be funny to fill my car door locks with silicone sealant, leaving me stranded at the race course (100 miles from home) for over two hours, they didn't find it funny at the next meeting when I hid the crew bus keys (all locked up), leaving them stranded in the pouring rain, then rang them an hour later (driving home) to tell them the keys were in the exhaust pipe. 

Boy was the team leader pizzed off with me (next working meeting) .. it's simple I told him .. take the pizz out of me, expect the same in return, he just raised his eyebrows and walked away shaking his head .. my car was never touched again.


----------



## craven2354 (4 Oct 2012)

NormanD said:


> I'd be there the following morning taking pictures of the damage (because thats what it is), then I'll be saying to the manager, you either replace the tape for new or you'll find I'll be posting the images to the area manager, you might think it's a joke, I think it's an insult.
> 
> Some of the guys I worked with thought it would be funny to fill my car door locks with silicone sealant, leaving me stranded at the race course (100 miles from home) for over two hours, they didn't find it funny at the next meeting when I hid the crew bus keys (all locked up), leaving them stranded in the pouring rain, then rang them an hour later (driving home) to tell them the keys were in the exhaust pipe.
> 
> Boy was the team leader pizzed off with me (next working meeting) .. it's simple I told him .. take the pizz out of me, expect the same in return, he just raised his eyebrows and walked away shaking his head .. my car was never touched again.



That kind of thing is how I stopped people giving me sh*t when I started on a building site  

I always find that "adults" who take the p*ss out of me are surprised when I give it them back me only being 19 like


----------



## Oldspice (4 Oct 2012)

Report him to head office. That's blatant vandalism, and extremely unprofessional. Should have charged him for taxi fare and reported him to the police for vandalism.

Contact the head office. If a manager can think he can do this and say it is just for fun, i shudder to think what else would be amusing to him.

Tell us how you got on with the head office.


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2012)

What a cockwomble! Blatant vandalism, IMO. Photograph, report, get new tape or significant compensation.


----------



## mark st1 (4 Oct 2012)

Take a d-lock in to work and crack his skull open with it.

I suppose in a more sensible way tell him to replace the tape cos it was funny for 5 seconds or he will be reported.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (4 Oct 2012)

Maybe smear the grease over his brake pedal?

I might be taking this too far.


----------



## simon.r (4 Oct 2012)

That's out of order.

Personally I'd take a less confrontational line and say something like 'I don't mind a bit of messing about and I can take a joke, but damaging my property and putting me in a hazardous situation (by making me make my way home without my transport at 10pm) isn't funny'.

If the response is an apology, then fine. If it's not, then I'd be contacting either his manager or HR. I'd imagine that Halfords will have some sort of 'ethics' policy that this is a contravention of.


----------



## HovR (4 Oct 2012)

Agreed, that's taking it too far. I'd want new bar tape minimum, and possibly compensation for any public transport or other that had to be payed for due to lack of bike.

On cork bar tape that'd be unpleasant and you'd never get it out. On more slick plastic or leather bar tape it could be downright dangerous.


----------



## roadrash (4 Oct 2012)

simple kick the manager in the nuts with steel toe cap boots on then tell him you found it funny, therefore its a joke ,if he likes jokes so much


----------



## Raging Squirrel (4 Oct 2012)

i'd have gone back in and sparked the f****r right out, what a dickhead


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

I'm guessing that the OP's brother is relatively young and this is one of his first jobs?

I think it's easy for us to say do this/report that/make him pay for damages. In reality, if I am correct, it would take guts to do what has been suggested.

Your brother might just want to put this one in that little box in the brain called experience.

Clearly, if it happens again, then perhaps you might invite some of the cyclechatters to go round to the [named] store.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Oct 2012)

germanicdogman said:


> put the same grease on his car door handles see if the thinks it's as funny


 
Allegedly......

When the traffic wardens in london got fed up with "diplomatic" cars parking illegally and not being allowed to do anything about it, they developed a method of reprisal.

Apparently if you force a matchstick into the door lock and break it off, it disables the lock, and is a complete replacement job.


----------



## Saluki (4 Oct 2012)

Hazing is illegal in this country, so if this is an 'initiation' thing, the manager is breaking the law.
You didn't say how old your little brother is, I'm guessing its his first job though. This, to my mind is bullying/vandalism by this manager. At 35 years old, he should know better. How on earth did he make manager, even at Halfords, when he is still playing infantile 'jokes' on people who work for him.

As for denying someone the use of their transport so they couldn't get home at 10pm? It just beggars belief. A phone call to HR and asking for a copy of their anti bullying policy might well be in order. Being refunded the public transport costs and being supplied with new bar tape at the very least should be happening.

Liking the matchstick in the door lock thing


----------



## Herbie (4 Oct 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Hello
> 
> My brother returned from work today without his bike when I asked him why he said that his,manager at work approx aged 35 had smeared brown grease all over his white handlebars on his 4 weeks old road bike which had made it un rideable so he had to make his own way back home
> 
> ...


 
This is a disgrace and not a funny practical joke.Any one who did that to any bike of mine would deserve a smack...although i understand your brothers young age and i'm sure he must feel quite intimidated by this moron of a boss.I hope he makes a complaint to more senior management about this
I'd like to know if he gets any satisfaction...will you let us know? tell him not to let the b@@@@@@s grind him down


----------



## ttcycle (4 Oct 2012)

absolute arse, no doubt about it.


----------



## Norm (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm guessing that the OP's brother is relatively young and this is one of his first jobs?





Saluki said:


> You didn't say how old your little brother is,


Am I the only one who sees the OP saying his brother is 16?


----------



## craven2354 (4 Oct 2012)

I shall have a look when my dad collects the bike as its un rideable if its as bad as I'm thinking it is there will definetly be a complaint or even a "conversation" with the "manager" in question  I don't mind small jokes but this is taking the piss  my brother is 16 and this is his first job


----------



## Scoosh (4 Oct 2012)

Have a look, take photos, get all the details and report it to HR or Head office or whoever is "manager"'s line manager. 

It is bullying, plain and simple and needs to be stopped quickly.


----------



## Herbie (4 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I'm guessing that the OP's brother is relatively young and this is one of his first jobs?
> 
> I think it's easy for us to say do this/report that/make him pay for damages. In reality, if I am correct, it would take guts to do what has been suggested.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah....lets get a posse of cycle chatters round to the Halfurds store in question....we could all wear Wiggo masks and copy that scene from the film "Looking for Eric" anyone see that movie? t'was so funny


----------



## Bill-H (4 Oct 2012)

i would ensure the manager was reported to HR department to stop any future pranks


----------



## Canrider (4 Oct 2012)

I confess I've been fighting the temptation to say 'name and shame the store location'...


----------



## DCLane (4 Oct 2012)

If your dad's going I'd suggest that this may help.

Check the bike over - and he should be asking to speak to the manager. If there's damage, then this should be paid for. He should also be compensating for losses.

Get your brother to write down what happened first - you don't want him losing his first job over this. Also photograph the damage/grease as well as evidence.

I'd suggest that, once confronted, the manager will back down, apologise and offer to cover the costs. If he continues, causes issues, etc. then HR should be informed through the anti-bullying procedure. Written documentation at the time, with photographs, helps.

There's at least one Halfords staff member on here already; they may be able to help.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

alright then........

Name and Shame !!!!


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 Oct 2012)

When he gets his new bartape though tell him not to let Bikehut fit it


----------



## hotmetal (5 Oct 2012)

If this is how 'managers' at Halfrauds behave it's no wonder they have such a poor reputation (generally). 
I've witnessed all sorts of 'initiations' from being sent to stores for a long weight, 240 volts, a bag of halftone dots etc, right up to a fairly violent one at a printers where 6 'adults' wrapped the apprentice in industrial sized cling film, tied him to a chair and did the printing equivalent of tar-and-feathering. I personally have experienced an attempted 'de-bagging' on a building site, and when I fought to resist (5 guys) I had bricks thrown at me. Thankfully they missed! These 'jokes' do tend to get out of hand fairly quickly. The OP's brother's experience probably scores a 5 on the Hotmetal Scale of Initiation Rite Intensity, but it's still bullying, especially if the manager doesn't apologise and repair the damage/compensate for the fares/inconvenience. It's probably a case of trying to reinforce who is 'boss', rather than something intended to amuse anyone. If so, his managerial skills make him unfit in his role, especially as he must realise a 16 yr old new employee is not going to want to make a complaint. I hope this muppet realises the error of his ways once he's had time to think about what a gimp he's been.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Oct 2012)

craven2354 said:


> Hello
> 
> My brother returned from work today without his bike when I asked him why he said that his,manager at work approx aged 35 had smeared brown grease all over his white handlebars on his 4 weeks old road bike which had made it un rideable so he had to make his own way back home
> 
> ...


I would be sorely tempted to seek out the managers car and put some dog excrement under the door handle of his car. All the door handles. And the boot catch. Just for a joke. As a bit of a laugh. Then perhaps talk about boundaries.
Having said that at 16 I would probably do exactly the same as your brother. Jobs are not exactly easy to come by these days which only makes what he boss did worse.
Realistically I think he should photograph the vandalism and make an accurate as possible note of what happened in case this turns into a case of consistent bullying in the worl place rather than just a one off incident of bullying, which I think it is. There is nothing funny about having to walk home at 10pm and then having to replace your handlebar tape.
I would say definitely report it but then again in the real world this can often make things worse. This story has really got to me and I can feel myself welling up with anger at the completely impossible position it puts your brother in. We all have to survive and often to do that we end up taking crap when we shouldn't have to. God, this has made me cross. On my behalf please pass on something nice to your brother, some encouraging words or a pat on the back or a pint (or suitable beverage) for which I will have to owe you. (nothing fancy, Im quite stingy).
Hope this doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Oct 2012)

I wonder if the grease was the manager's bought and paid for own property or lifted of the self at Halfords? I'm assuming it's the latter, and I bet HQ would be interested to know what one of thier 'trusted employees' is doing with thier stock


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

If your brother wants to keep working here running to HR and reporting him is not going to do any favours. Yes he is 16 but the time comes when you have to be able to talk to people. He was competent enough to get through an interveiw so surely he can go and speak to his manager and ask if he is going to put it right. Yes it's a little harsh and not fair the laddo has had to walk home but bullying??? Do we really think its that strong? Manager might be a nice guy who has made a bad judgment call. Admittedly if something like this happens again then look to take it further. 

If he needs some support take someone with him but at somepoint he's got to stand on his own two feet. Might as well be now!


----------



## Nebulous (5 Oct 2012)

It's a difficult situation. Young people have quite a lot of legal protection, need specific risk assessments etc because of their vulnerability and theres a good chance HR or the manager's manager would quickly realise they had placed the company at risk, both reputationally and financially. Leaving an under 18 without transport on a late finish would be seen as unacceptable. In fact i'd be amazed if they can adequately risk assess a 10pm finish for a young person, and not having one would be illegal.

However once you start on that course of action the odds increase and you never quite know where it will go. The chances are it would get an apology and a new respect, but sometimes people will pull together and cover up rather than accept their responsibilities. Then you are left with either seeing it through, or backing down.


----------



## Nebulous (5 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> If your brother wants to keep working here running to HR and reporting him is not going to do any favours. Yes he is 16 but the time comes when you have to be able to talk to people. He was competent enough to get through an interveiw so surely he can go and speak to his manager and ask if he is going to put it right. Yes it's a little harsh and not fair the laddo has had to walk home but bullying??? Do we really think its that strong? Manager might be a nice guy who has made a bad judgment call. Admittedly if something like this happens again then look to take it further.
> 
> If he needs some support take someone with him but at somepoint he's got to stand on his own two feet. Might as well be now!


 
That's a very misguided post in my view. Effectively young people have protection because they are vulnerable, yet you're recommending something which many adults would find difficult. Bullying and harrassment depends on the person's perception of it, but the incident concerned would have every chance of fitting that description.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> If your brother wants to keep working here running to HR and reporting him is not going to do any favours. Yes he is 16 but the time comes when you have to be able to talk to people. He was competent enough to get through an interveiw so surely he can go and speak to his manager and ask if he is going to put it right. Yes it's a little harsh and not fair the laddo has had to walk home* but bullying*??? Do we really think its that strong? Manager might be a nice guy who has made a bad judgment call. Admittedly if something like this happens again then look to take it further.
> 
> If he needs some support take someone with him but at somepoint he's got to stand on his own two feet. Might as well be now!


I think absolutely it is. Perhaps if this had been done between friends on the same pay scale then it it could be called a prank but this is different. It puts the lad in a very difficult situation that is at the very least going to cause him a deal of stress no matter how he decides he is going to handle it. Having said that, it may not be the most serious incident of bullying ever experienced but I think that because of the particular circumstances it crosses that line.
Personally I'm not sure what his best line of action would be but I think at the very least he should document this as fully as possible in case this is just the beginning of something more protracted. After that it is difficult for me to judge because I'm not in that position. It depends on a lot of things so only the ops brother can decide. My own feelings are to keep it low key and talk to the manager and say that I thought it went a bit far and could you replace my tape and taxi/bus fare, but the manager might be a complete bum hole who is unwilling to accept that he has done anything wrong. There are just too many variables for me to form a definitive idea of what I think should happen.
I do think this was bullying though and at the very least the manager himself should know full well that even if he didn't intend it as such that it could very easily be interpreted as such. There is more than one level on which this falls short of appropriate behaviour from a manager.


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Oct 2012)

I'm absolutely stunned and disgusted that somebody would do that to another person's property - especially as it's his transport home. 
Which Halfords was it, and who is the manager? I'll do some investigating and find out what I can if I know who it is. 
In our branch nobody touches anybody's bike, even if they have to move one they come and tell the owner. 
It's usually "I had to move your bike, sorry" They would not find this at all funny. 
I hope the op's dad has had more than a word with the manager and got the bike sorted, I don't think pranks and initiations should be condoned in any way. 
I'm not really keen on the idea of taking revenge either though, two wrongs and all that - plus it could end up with the young lad being in a very difficult position.


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

> That's a very misguided post in my view. Effectively young people have protection because they are vulnerable, yet you're recommending something which many adults would find difficult. Bullying and harrassment depends on the person's perception of it, but the incident concerned would have every chance of fitting that description.


 
This absolutely could be viewed as bullying there is no doubt about it. However if its a one off it could very easily be dealt with this morning when he gets to work if he asks his boss if he is going to sort it. He doesn't have to be aggressive or confrontational about it. He shouldn't be scared of his boss, know-one should. 

This experience is all part of learning about the workplace. I'm not talking about the incident as I don't think he should just take it as initiation but how he deals with it is important. If he feels very strongly about it and feels he has been bullied in a malicious incident then deal with it that way. If he thinks its a practical joke gone a bit far then he needs to deal with it that way. What I'm trying to say is the shouts of "this IS defiantly bullying report him to HR" are a little misguided as weather we like it or not we all no this is not how the work place works. 

Would this one isolated incident be better dealt with at the source rather than going to HR. We all know that the lads life at work could be made difficult if he goes straight to HR weather we like it or not. 


In the same breath if he goes to the manager and he shows no remorse and does nothing to put it right then by all means take it further.


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

> There is more than one level on which this falls short of appropriate behaviour from a manager.


 
This is absolutely true of course.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I'm absolutely stunned and disgusted that somebody would do that to another person's property - especially as it's his transport home.
> *Which Halfords was it, and who is the manager?* I'll do some investigating and find out what I can if I know who it is.
> In our branch nobody touches anybody's bike, even if they have to move one they come and tell the owner.
> It's usually "I had to move your bike, sorry" They would not find this at all funny.
> ...


 
Look-let the lad decide what he is going to do before we potentially make the situation untenable for him at work.

As has been said, in the real world although this has happened, at 16 and a first job, confrontation at this stage may make the job untenable.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> This absolutely could be viewed as bullying there is no doubt about it. However if its a one off it could very easily be dealt with this morning when he gets to work if he asks his boss if he is going to sort it. He doesn't have to be aggressive or confrontational about it. He shouldn't be scared of his boss, know-one should.
> 
> This experience is all part of learning about the workplace. I'm not talking about the incident as I don't think he should just take it as initiation but how he deals with it is important. If he feels very strongly about it and feels he has been bullied in a malicious incident then deal with it that way. If he thinks its a practical joke gone a bit far then he needs to deal with it that way. What I'm trying to say is the shouts of "this IS defiantly bullying report him to HR" are a little misguided as weather we like it or not we all no this is not how the work place works.
> 
> ...


 
Spot on.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Norm said:


> Am I the only one who sees the OP saying his brother is 16?


 
Oops


----------



## Paul99 (5 Oct 2012)

I can't believe anyone one on here is advocating that nothing should be reported in case the OP's brother loses his job or it could be very difficult for him in future.

What absolute rollocks.

The manager should be sacked, and if Halfords don't then they should be taken to a tribunal.

The OP's brother might well get over this and "learn" from it, but the next 16 year old that is a little more vulnerable than him may not fair so well from this immature prick of a manager.


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

> I can't believe anyone one on here is advocating that nothing should be reported in case the OP's brother loses his job or it could be very difficult for him in future.
> 
> What absolute rollocks.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not saying don't do it as he will loose his job. Halfords might very well view it as a serious case and sack the manager on the spot. I just think there are better ways to deal with it initially.


----------



## Paul99 (5 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> I'm not saying don't do it as he will loose his job. Halfords might very well view it as a serious case and sack the manager on the spot. I just think there are better ways to deal with it initially.


 
I'm going to have to disagree.

Making the "manager" apologise and buy new bar tape will, if he is a bully, make things far worse for the OP's brother.


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> Look-let the lad decide what he is going to do before we potentially make the situation untenable for him at work.
> 
> As has been said, in the real world although this has happened, at 16 and a first job, confrontation at this stage may make the job untenable.



I'm not planning on going in to work shouting the odds, ringing the branch and yelling at the manager in question. 
But if I knew where he worked I might actually know him, and would know if this was the sort of thing he did a lot, or if he would be likely to be planning on cleaning off the bike and sorting it out in a "I was only joking" way. It might be helpful to know the sort of bloke he is in general.


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

> And at that point he could take it further. The likelihood is if he goes straight to HR it will get the managers back up. If he trys to sort it himself I think there's a better chance of a positive outcome.


----------



## Herbie (5 Oct 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> I wonder if the grease was the manager's bought and paid for own property or lifted of the self at Halfords? I'm assuming it's the latter, and I bet HQ would be interested to know what one of thier 'trusted employees' is doing with thier stock


 
How about going to the press with this? Companys hate bad publicity and i'm sure Halfords would then take action against this doughball of a manager.I'm keen for a good outcome to this story


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

Don't know why I've quoted my own post :/


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I'm not planning on going in to work shouting the odds, ringing the branch and yelling at the manager in question.
> But if I knew where he worked I might actually know him, and would know if this was the sort of thing he did a lot, or if he would be likely to be planning on cleaning off the bike and sorting it out in a "I was only joking" way. It might be helpful to know the sort of bloke he is in general.


 
I gather you are a Halfords manager?: Ask Craven to pm you with details


----------



## green1 (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> As has been said, in the real world although this has happened, at 16 and a first job, confrontation at this stage may make the job untenable.


 If it does then that is constructive dismissal.


----------



## Sandra6 (5 Oct 2012)

400bhp said:


> I gather you are a Halfords manager?: Ask Craven to pm you with details


Not a manager no, on very good terms with mine though. 
I have no idea what the official Halford's view on this would be as I've never heard of anything like it happening before. 
The worst prank we play is security tagging people's belongings so they set the alarms off.
I don't think running to the press or head office is necessarily the way to go - I'd be starting with the person in question, but then I'm not a 16 year old scared of losing my job.


----------



## Cyclopathic (5 Oct 2012)

But hasn't taking employers to a tribunal just been made much more difficult or expensive or something or have I misunderstood ?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2012)

green1 said:


> If it does then that is constructive dismissal.


 
That's not a place a 16 year old wants to go though is it.


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2012)

I've seen managers dismissed for pulling pranks like this on vulnerable employees. The lad would have protection as a whistleblower if he lodged a grievance with HR. If the manager tried anything on as a consequence the employee would be in a strong position legally.

For all you know, there may be other complaints and the higher management may be looking for a good reason to dismiss. He may have had previous warnings. I'd be lodging a formal grievance about this.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2012)

I've probably mentioned this on here before, but when I was about 17 I worked in warehouses where stuff like this was considered quite reasonable (which I hated). I knew that one day it would be 'my turn' so when the thugs arrived and wrapped me in industrial stretch wrap (which is fricken dangerous for starters) I put up a very weak show of fending them off. I was then lifted onto the top of a large stack of palleted stock (about four metres high) with a forklift truck and left. Once the others had left the warehouse I carefully wriggled out of my 'cocoon', threw it to the floor and climbed down the side of the stack. When at the bottom I wriggled back into the cocoon and laid in an awkward position with my eyes wide open, staring and unblinking until someone found me.

I very much doubt those pale faced, dry heaving idiots carried out many more practical jokes on any other children (I as under 18 after all).

I should also add that this was all twenty years ago and my memory might be relaying what I should have done rather than what I actually did!


----------



## ushills (5 Oct 2012)

I would recommend getting photos of the damage and writing a letter to the HR Manager. The manager needs sacking!

If you don't do something the bullying will continue, if you confront the manager he may well wait for an opportunity to get rid of you. HR should deal with this and you will protect your position.

Keep all letters and put everything in writing. Bullying should not be acceptable in 2012.


----------



## mangaman (5 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> That's out of order.
> 
> Personally I'd take a less confrontational line and say something like 'I don't mind a bit of messing about and I can take a joke, but damaging my property and putting me in a hazardous situation (by making me make my way home without my transport at 10pm) isn't funny'.
> 
> If the response is an apology, then fine. If it's not, then I'd be contacting either his manager or HR. I'd imagine that Halfords will have some sort of 'ethics' policy that this is a contravention of.


 
I agree - start by talking to the manager.

Although it was wanton vandalism, you have to be practical and you don't want some middle manager bearing a grudge against you when you've found a job aged 16. Next thing you know he'll be trumping up stories and getting you the sack. Equally you don't want to be seen as a doormat that this bloke can bully with impunity.

If the manager persists, then escalate. Halfords is not some LBS with a few employees - it will have very clear written guidance on bullying and a proper HR department to fall back on.


----------



## cd365 (5 Oct 2012)

If this was my son I would have been at Halfords the next morning and had the manager around the throat asking me if he liked my "joke" and politely asking him to fix the bike.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Oct 2012)

My first instinct is for the lad to quietly speak to the manager and ask, politely, if he's going to put right the damage. If he does, fine - end of story and the lad will be all the better for being a "good sport" and "one of the team". I'd lay odds that this is exactly how the manager will react.

However, if the manager makes any kind of negative reaction. the lad should say no more and contact HR. They are trained to deal with this and it's more likely the manager will be transferred or reassigned without ever being told why, meaning there will be no comeback on the lad. Creating any kind of scene or getting his dad to fight his battles will only make things worse in the long run.


----------



## Paul99 (5 Oct 2012)

Do any of those that think that this 16yo child should confront an adult and ask for money to repair the damage actually have kids?

If you do, would you let your child confront an adult in these circumstances? I don't get it.


----------



## Cress1968 (5 Oct 2012)

I'd rather my child tried to sort this herself first to be honest, confronting bullies at work is part of growing up and becoming an adult in my opinion, if she got no joy then I would step in but sorting it for her , in my opinion, teaches her nothing and could leave her open for more bullying. I'd do same for sons when they reach working age


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Oct 2012)

Cyclopathic said:


> But hasn't taking employers to a tribunal just been made much more difficult or expensive or something or have I misunderstood ?


 

Not yet it hasn't...


----------



## Robson3022 (5 Oct 2012)

Yes I have a child and would fully expect her to deal with this herself. With my full support. If the lad got himself the job (which is brilliant, the amount of kids I work with who have no intention of going to work is frightening) then he should be able to attempt to deal with the situation. If needs be I would step in to help. Infact he's a young person not a child. 

When would you stop intervening in his work? Your not going to be able to be by there side all the time?


----------



## postman (5 Oct 2012)

Why not copy the post and forward it on to Halfords from here?


----------



## Crosstrailer (5 Oct 2012)

I think something needs to be done, because unfortunately I have seen instances in the past (in team sport) where someone who is the butt joke will continue to be so until they do something about it. As a coach I have stepped in in the past and then had a word with the person explaining quite clearly they have to fight back (even if it is verbally) or it will continue.

I would say, however, that in this instance which involves a 35 year old man bullying a 16 year old then parental or external involvement is entirely justified.

Unless it is made quite clear to this person that their behaviour was completely unacceptable then it will happen again, if not with this chap then with other young people in the workplace.


----------



## Nebulous (5 Oct 2012)

I really don't think forcing the child or young person to confront this is the way to go. It reminds me of people putting children who had been bullied back out to fight the battle over again. Having said that we don't know the young man concerned and he may be happy to. 

Bullying / harrassment policies usually say that you should deal with things at the lowest possible level by speaking to the person concerned first. They then go on to give alternative options if you do not feel that you can do that. The young man or his family doing some research on the company policy and structure would be a starting point.

The decision needs to be his, possibly in consultation with his family though. Its not our employment / well-being thats at risk here.


----------



## Hip Priest (5 Oct 2012)

My advice would be to buy a big tub of grease, then put it in a sock and take it right across his chin.


----------



## craven2354 (5 Oct 2012)

UPDATE 

Apparently the person in question has been given a warning it is not as bad as initially thought but will still need new bar tape in my opinion I still haven't spoken to my brother so will give a better update later as this information was relayed from my dad


----------



## Oldspice (5 Oct 2012)

Hope to hear a good out come. Get back soon and thank you for keeping us informed


----------



## Cyclopathic (6 Oct 2012)

That sounds like good news. Look forward to hearing the whole story.


----------



## fossyant (6 Oct 2012)

Get your dad to go in and speak to the manager. At 16 he is still a young lad, and I assume you may be fairly young. Sending in your dad will in no doubt put it in the managers head that he better not do it again. No argy bargy needed, just a firm word.


----------



## RWright (6 Oct 2012)

Sounds like the parents may have handled it properly whether they actually participated or not, as it should be. It is their kid. They are normally more attuned to their child's disposition than anyone. I hope it got resolved favorably for the boy.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2012)

Lucky your bro didn't knock his teeth down his throat.

Never ever mess with someone's sickle. Apart from being the lowest thing you can do, it can have unintended consequences. I know of a incident in another force where a bobby thought it would be hilarious to undo the seat clamp on a lady colleagues bicycle. On she jump, seat collapsed and she was left with serious spinal injuries. Hah hah hah. Not.


----------



## craven2354 (6 Oct 2012)

ANOTHER UPDATE 

I had to pick my brother up so got the full story off him rather than it being laid back through parents turns out there's two Andys in his work one who is the manager and one who is the bike mechanic it was I'm told the bike mechanic that put the grease on the handle bars andy has been given a warning and if he does anything like it again he will face disciplinary action I'm told the manager is very annoyed at andy for what he did this is all I know and he will be replacing the bar tape for him as the manager has told him he has to. My brother is happy with this outcome


----------



## hotmetal (6 Oct 2012)

Drago:
Agreed. When I was 16 my sister's ex thought it would be hilarious to undo the wheel nuts on my Vespa and put sugar in the tank. "Luckily" the engine siezed before the wheel fell off. Oh, how we all laughed! –NOT.

This same sub-human specimen was also stupid enough to take my sister's scoot out for a ride without asking her. Unfortunately for him, she'd just had it sprayed and the brakes were not attached. If only I could have been there when he hit the back of the Transit van. Now that would have been funny, what with being self-inflicted justice and all that. James Cannon, have you actually grown up yet?

Craven, that's good news! So it wasn't actually the manager after all? Still very annoying but not as bad seeing as there's no abuse of position. Glad your bro is happier.


----------



## Saluki (6 Oct 2012)

That sounds like a good outcome for your Brother. Lets hope that Mechanic Andy doesn't do anything like this again and that your Brother can get on with getting as much experience in his job as he can without further mither.


----------



## Oldspice (6 Oct 2012)

After he has repaired the bike I will introduce his face to my spokes . Happy to hear it was not the manager.


----------



## Robson3022 (6 Oct 2012)

A positive outcome horrah 

And knowbody had to be hung drawn or quartered!


----------



## mark st1 (6 Oct 2012)

Good outcome  when i took my bike to Halfords i would have been happier if the twat mechanic would have carried it by the chain instead of the handlebars that way he might have actually got some grease on the chain not on my nice White bar tape from his black manky hands ! 2 words....... Latex Gloves!


----------



## Crosstrailer (6 Oct 2012)

Ha Ha, 5 pages of us raging at the wrong Andy !!!!!!! 

Seriously though, glad it is all sorted out


----------



## Sandra6 (7 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> Good outcome  when i took my bike to Halfords i would have been happier if the twat mechanic would have carried it by the chain instead of the handlebars that way he might have actually got some grease on the chain not on my nice White bar tape from his black manky hands ! 2 words....... Latex Gloves!


 
I complained about similar when I picked my bike up from the LBS after a service and found my lovely white grips not only grubby but holey!!! I was laughed at and told "only a woman would notice that" I only let the guys at work touch it now, and they always wear gloves.


----------



## mark st1 (7 Oct 2012)

I guess in some places its obviously acceptable. Lets hope next time these said people take there car to be fixed the friendly mechanic puts grease oil etc on the steering wheel gear stick seats door handles, and then just shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## Gary E (7 Oct 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I complained about similar when I picked my bike up from the LBS after a service and found my lovely white grips not only grubby but holey!!! I was laughed at and told "only a woman would notice that" I only let the guys at work touch it now, and they always wear gloves.


Now that really would wind me up


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Oct 2012)

Raise a grievance if the damage isn't made good and Mr Tw*t promises never to do anything like that again, it is grossly unprofessional. I like the grease idea as revenge but I'd play with his head to make him think of the consequences. I'd have got your dad to ring the manager up 10 minutes before your bro got to work the next day asking if anyone had seen him as they'd just checked his room, realised he'd not come home last night and there'd been a news report of a young lad in critical condition after getting knocked down crossing the road not far from where he works.


----------



## Gary E (7 Oct 2012)

You should have put his name and location up on here.
Imagine the effect of all the people on this thread calling the Halfords central office to make a complaint on behalf of a fellow member


----------

